# Most all of my new roomies are old rubber tramps, etc.



## ScumRag (Jul 4, 2019)

I told them this morning that I put menstrual blood in the kool-aid & that's what gives it the flavor. They all laughed. 

I think to be on the road you kinda have to have a fucked up sense of humor- at least i did.

Agreed?


----------



## Spazz (Jul 4, 2019)

Nah, I think it's the so-called "normal" ones that are fucked up. The universe has a sense of humour and there's nothing wrong with pointing it out and laughing at it.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 4, 2019)

I disagree. If we were all the same it would be boring. People need there differences. I wouldn't have laughed. More like just shook with a laugh smile and "gross" and continued reading my zines. We may not have the same sense of humor, but there's no need to be butthurt.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 4, 2019)

Inuyoujo said:


> I disagree. If we were all the same it would be boring. People need there differences. I wouldn't have laughed. More like just shook with a laugh smile and "gross" and continued reading my zines. We may not have the same sense of humor, but there's no need to be butthurt.



Ok. But I'm not butthurt. That's interesting to me that that's even been brought up....


----------



## Spazz (Jul 4, 2019)

> I disagree. If we were all the same it would be boring. People need there differences.


 

Diversity is actually hard wired into all living beings on this planet. It is a valuable quality in a species and has proven to be evolutionarily advantageous.

If you want to see what eugenics might have looked like if Hitler had suceeded, just take a look at what humans have done with their "purebred" dogs.

No thanks. I'll wear costumes and pretend to be a spy to survive, but I thank the universe every day for the fact that I am weird, offbeat, eccentric, different, and not in the slightest bit interested in trying to be "normal".

Menstrual blood isn't some deadly poison. You won't die if you accidentally touch a tampon, ffs; it's really good for your garden if you have a uterus that cycles, so it's kind of dumb to just waste it because of systemic misogyny, but we're all doing that just out of habit.

I laughed. Then I started thinking about what was wrong with the fact that I laughed.

There's nothing wrong with the female body at all. Some of the coolest women I know value their femininity enough to spend a fortune on hrt and gender-affirming surgeries and would LOVE to be able to menstruate, but there's no money in research that could make that possible or else it's just a case of nobody gives a fuck.

/soapbox


----------



## Koala (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll never understand why amab cis guys make jokes about periods and menstrual blood...always makes me cringe... (not at menstruation, at the people making the joke).

What IS so funny about menstrual blood?

I guess I think it's funny when I have to dump my menstrual cup when I'm riding a train and we're going 60mph and my own blood and fluids splatter across the side of the railcar like we hit some roadkill or something.

And that's me having the sense of humor you have to have to stay on the road that OP mentions.

But I also wouldn't find a joke about period blood in punch funny, but in this case its more about context and who's saying it than the content of the joke.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 4, 2019)

Koala said:


> I'll never understand why amab cis guys make jokes about periods and menstrual blood...always makes me cringe... (not at menstruation, at the people making the joke).
> 
> What IS so funny about menstrual blood?
> 
> ...



Im actually queer. & I still think it's hilarious.


----------



## Koala (Jul 4, 2019)

My bad, just checked your profile. Realized I mislabeled @ScumRag.

But I still stand by my original sentence as I've been in the presence of groups of amab cis guys making period blood jokes and I still don't get it. 

I guess I don't understand why people who don't bleed and who aren't trans/wanting to bleed/understanding what it's like to be femme in society would make jokes about it. Periods suck a lot and are painful. It's not like making a cum-in-the-punch joke. 

Ik I'm derailing this thread but I think it's an important conversation.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 4, 2019)

Koala said:


> My bad, just checked your profile. Realized I mislabeled @ScumRag.
> 
> But I still stand by my original sentence as I've been in the presence of groups of amab cis guys making period blood jokes and I still don't get it.
> 
> ...



Though I'm not a Woman, i can only imagine.

The joke wasn't meant to harm & for that,if it did, i do apologise. 💕


----------



## Koala (Jul 4, 2019)

ScumRag said:


> Though I'm not a Woman, i can only imagine.
> 
> The joke wasn't meant to harm & for that,if it did, i do apologise. 💕



Thanks yea it's good to know it didn't come from a place of malice, I think sometimes these jokes come from putting womyn down/systemic mysoginy whether the person making the joke realizes it or not. 

Let's make more bloody diarrhea jokes and less period blood jokes!


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 4, 2019)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm not sure bloody diahrreah jokes are much better. It's makes me worry.....having bloody diahrreah sounds like a bad way to end a great time....but I guess that's just the fucking medical training talking....lol

#LowerIntestinalBlues


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 5, 2019)

Bodily functions, imo....
ARE FUNNY

I guess that's the 8 year old in me, talking about farts & discovering the proper techniques of belching. 

HOWEVER, to side with @Coywolf, but remain neutral with @Koala; coming from someone with ulcerative colitis (me), bloody diarrhea is no walk in the park.

How bout we just continue to laugh at farts??


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 5, 2019)

yeah just since I've read this and i feel the same as @Koala I'm going to get my shit off

i guess at most you could describe me as a 'more feminine than most' cis-male or heteroqueer or something, its not my wheelhouse i can't wrap my mind around it. at the end of the day i see *myself* as a man, i don't care about finding a gender beyond that and for me, that's all, that's just the way I am, and of course I respect what other people see & feel themselves to be.

regardless of all that, and regardless of my sometimes very 'inappropriate' sense of humor, jokes about menstrual anything will generally bum me out. To me it's just common sense that it's not a humorous subject - for a constrasting example, in theory if a female bodied person jokes about a male bodied person getting their dick stuck in a zipper, it's the same difference - like damn, we have to joke about the inherent suffering we go thru due to our genitals? i dunno how so much else doesn't bother me, but this does bother me. it feels personal, like damn, you have to go after that now? of course anyone joking about shit issues isn't the same since we all have to shit

menstrual blood accentuating the flavor of koolaid isnt so bad but saying "someone is on their period" bothers me. on that note, hearing women say it, even my own mother, proves to me how hardwired the systemic misogyny is and that definitely fucks me up. like we can't just let people have their emotions? and what do we do? we make it about a woman being in a vulnerable position, and that's when i know it's deeply fucked up


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jul 5, 2019)

My sense of humour atm is kinda like, if someone says something funny that was clever I may find it funny or I may not, but if someone says or does something just really stupid its normally more funny to me. Theres clever jokes, lame/stupid stuff, and the joke about period blood.. is more in the cringe or just no reaction category imo.

A clever joke though at the right time (or even accidental at the right time) with some wordplay can be pritty good though. Also some memes.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 5, 2019)

ScumRag said:


> Ok. But I'm not butthurt. That's interesting to me that that's even been brought up....



No, I'm mean I wouldn't be butthurt just because it's not kind of humor. But, I will agree with what the others have said. As someone who menstruates, it's not funny. Moreso, with the way the bodily function is usually used against people and to punch down on AFAB people, I don't laugh about it. But, I'm saying I would get on anyone's case for saying they drink menstrual blood. Some people enjoy cunnilingus while they're menstruating, and if someone's willing to do it - bless. ::drinkingbuddy:: ​


----------

